# The Freemason Movie



## Ripcord22A (Mar 26, 2016)

I ordered it from Amazon and it showed up today.  Im watching it right now.  Ill let y'all know how it is

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 26, 2016)

It was ok.  It was written and produced by a 32nd° so it wasnt crazy blasphemous.  

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Mar 27, 2016)

If you want to see a bad movie where Freemasonry is central, watch "Brother War" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0932661/ IT is terrible.. but I watched it twice and there are "in" masonic references in it.." Reading comments, there is a theme - "the worst WW2 movie ever made'... I might have to watch it a third time LOL


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Mar 28, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I ordered it from Amazon and it showed up today.  Im watching it right now.  Ill let y'all know how it is
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Is the name of the movie "The Freemason movie"?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 29, 2016)

just....... The Freemason


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Mar 29, 2016)

1 to 10 how would you rate it ?

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 29, 2016)

as a movie 6

Mid Budget, only one named actor, kinda slow but not a terrible 80s B horror flick

as a representation of the Craft 3

By this I mean that what is does show is way off; but i get it its a movie and things have be left out/added for cinematography reason and to keep things secret.  It doesnt show us as crazy wack jobs.

as a representation of the Craft in a Movie-10

it was the best rep of the Craft ive ever seen in pop culture.  Movies like National Treasure, show like Sleepy Hollow dont rep it as an evil take over the world type organization but they make it out to be a secret society that is/was involved in things that individual member might havebeen involved in but not the craft as a whole.  this movie explains things that no other movie ever has.  If you get it the Deputy Grand Master in the movie is the writer/producer and is a 32* AASR Mason, Shriner, Ghrotto and a few other organisations in real life.  Prior to releasing the movie he sent copies to the Heads of various bodies and to individual Masons to make sure he hadnt crossed a line.  He is also the man behind Templar Nation.  I havent seen that one


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 29, 2016)

if its on net flix to that, if not its worth the 9bucks on amazon.  THe special features alone is worthit.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 17, 2016)

I believe the sequel is in post production


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 17, 2016)

I haven't seen it, partly because when an individual claims credit for being a 32nd° in the United States, I'm not impressed


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jun 17, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> I haven't seen it, partly because when an individual claims credit for being a 32nd° in the United States, I'm not impressed


What's the difference in being a 32° in the United States and elsewhere ?


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 18, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> What's the difference in being a 32° in the United States and elsewhere ?


In the US, it is easily obtained by a Mason of only months experience. We treat it as an opportunity for Masonic education and more light. In England, it takes years to achieve that degree, as it is treated as more of an honour. Neither are wrong, but it hardly connotes rank or achievement in the US.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jun 18, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> In the US, it is easily obtained by a Mason of only months experience. We treat it as an opportunity for Masonic education and more light. In England, it takes years to achieve that degree, as it is treated as more of an honour. Neither are wrong, but it hardly connotes rank or achievement in the US.


Agreed

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 3, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> if its on net flix to that, if not its worth the 9bucks on amazon.  THe special features alone is worthit.


In a nutshell can you give me an idea of the plot WITHOUT revealing so much as to give the ending away?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 3, 2016)

Murder plot, who dun it.    A member of the craft is murdered and members of the craft are suspected.  There is a guy whos father, I think, was a Mason but he himself isn't. hes brought in on the investigation. hes "made" a mason at sight by the Deputy GM in order for the craft to trust him and allow him in to the investigation.  Its a good movie but I kinda wish he woulda named it something else.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 3, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Murder plot, who dun it.    A member of the craft is murdered and members of the craft are suspected.  There is a guy whos father, I think, was a Mason but he himself isn't. hes brought in on the investigation. hes "made" a mason at sight by the Deputy GM in order for the craft to trust him and allow him in to the investigation.  Its a good movie but I kinda wish he woulda named it something else.


Cool! Thanks Brother.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 3, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Murder plot, who dun it.    A member of the craft is murdered and members of the craft are suspected.  There is a guy whos father, I think, was a Mason but he himself isn't. hes brought in on the investigation. hes "made" a mason at sight by the Deputy GM in order for the craft to trust him and allow him in to the investigation.  Its a good movie but I kinda wish he woulda named it something else.


Where did you get the movie ?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 3, 2016)

Amazon

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------

